# New Tank Setup



## galaga_z (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the forum here. I've done tons of reading on the site, and really appreciate the valuable information everyone has contributed to on cichlid-forum. I'm currently in my fishless cycle, and I just aquascaped my aquarium. I was wondering if I could get some feedback on my aquascape. I've tried to provide as many caves as I can for my future cichlids, but I don't want to over do it. I want plenty of room for my fish to swim around , considering it's only a 65 gallon, 3ft long tank. My main concern is trying to reduce aggression by having lots of territory spots. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

what are the all around dims?...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which cichlids are you considering? Tank size and aquascape would depend on the species.


----------



## galaga_z (Dec 31, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> what are the all around dims?...


Sorry I'm getting back to you so late...The tank is 18D x 36W x 25H, 65 Gallon


----------



## galaga_z (Dec 31, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Which cichlids are you considering? Tank size and aquascape would depend on the species.


I'm thinking I want to go with Lake Malawi cichlid species. In particular, P. saulosi, Acei, and yellow labs. I'm looking to follow the 1m/4-5f stocking method, with no more than 15-20 fish. And as mentioned above, my tank is only 3FT long. I've read a longer tank is better for cichlids, but unfortunately, this is what I have to work with.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I think you'll hear from a bunch of people that in a 36" tank C. Saulosi (formerly P saulosi) is all you can get away with. I think a saulosi species tank would look nice though, I've been considering switching my 75 gallon (4') tank to that myself.


----------



## galaga_z (Dec 31, 2017)

DutchAJ, Thanks so much for the reply. I'm sort of regretting buying the 36'' tank, but what's done is done. Thanks for the C. Saulosi suggestion. I might just be going that route.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes a lot of the more conservative people on this site are definitely going to tell you that Saulosi is all that will work in a 36" tank. I'm much less conservative with stocking and I think you can make it work with 2 or 3 species as long as they are the less aggressive species (yellow labs, rusties) and you are willing to make changes (remove fish) if it becomes necessary. As far as the Acei goes, even though they are one of the less aggressive species I would say they get too large for a 36" tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would skip the acei unless you have 48x18 (measured on the side). The 3 species and 15 fish would work better in 48x12 if you go with small, peaceful species like labs and rusties. Saulosi is a great recommendation.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would skip the acei unless you have 48x18 (measured on the side). The 3 species and 15 fish would work better in 48x12 if you go with small, peaceful species like labs and rusties. Saulosi is a great recommendation.


I have a standard 75 gallon now and I am still staying away from Acei. I would love to have a few of them in my tank but I have read a lot of posts about them and it seems they do better in larger groups with a lot of open swimming space. Plus everyone reports that they get 7"+, seems too large even for a 4 foot tank.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Y.lab or rusties as suggested are both good choices. My Nephew has this size tank with some Y.labs in it I set up for him a few years ago and works well with a small group of labs. I agree that Acei would not be a good fit in this tank. 75g would be fine for Acei though. People say they get 7"+ but I always wonder if any of those people actually ever owned an Acei for any time. I have Acei in my 240g (yellow as well as white tail) and I've had them in the past and I have yet to see one get over 6" max.


----------

